# Drucken einer Listbox



## ITiger (21. Oktober 2002)

Jo hallo, brauche mal Eure Hilfe!

Ich möchte unter Visual Basic eine Listbox ausdrucken (auf dem Standarddrucker)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das geht, und wenn ja wie?

Ich denke mal, dass es über die comdlg32.dll gehen müsste, wäre aber froh, wenn es einen ganz einfachen Weg geben würde...

Gruss ITiger.


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. Oktober 2002)

sieh dir doch einfach mal das printer-objekt an, das enthält ein paar methoden dafür. kleines beispiel:

```
Printer.Scale (0, 0)-(100, 100)
Printer.FontName = "Arial"
Printer.FontSize = 8
Printer.CurrentY = 0
Printer.CurrentX = 0
For i = 0 To List1.ListCount
    Printer.CurrentY = Printer.CurrentY + 1
    Printer.Print List1.List(i)
Next i
Printer.EndDoc
```


----------



## ITiger (21. Oktober 2002)

Danke!

Hast mir super geholfen, es funktioniert perfekt!

Gruss ITiger.


----------

